# GOT ME & DEXTER'S SS GIFTS!!! omg elaine!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhh~ i couldnt believe my eyes when i wokeup today....and saw a gigantic BOX ccasion1: waitin for me outside my front steps! at first all i saw were more boxes for the free shippin boxes from USPS and was thinkin "ughhhh~"....more heavy boxes as im not feelin too well today...sweatin up and got aunt flo :foxes15: and then i saw another box underneath it all...and was like :blob8: then i saw who it was from!!!! ELAINE!!!! and boy was i excited i picked up all 3 boxes at once with the strength that i had left lol!....u are TOO much girl! i cant believe how much you got me and dexter!~ all 4 of you lmao~ i took LOADS AND LOADS of pics...the best i can. ill try to post it up before i leave for work as im super late and need to get ready.

thank you soooo much! you have really made me and dexter's christmas one spectacular one! be on the lookout for a post today :compress:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

cant wait for pics!! I think my favorite part of the exchanges is seeing what everyone gets.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, you always make me laugh.... I'm so happy you got your presents. i had so much fun picking everything out. its ok if you dont post pics today, i cant wait to see them but if your late, we can wait


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!!! That's so exciting!! Looking forward to photos & seeing all the goodies.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> cant wait for pics!! I think my favorite part of the exchanges is seeing what everyone gets.


me too! its so so fun to see 



elaina said:


> LOL, you always make me laugh.... I'm so happy you got your presents. i had so much fun picking everything out. its ok if you dont post pics today, i cant wait to see them but if your late, we can wait


hehehe! aghhhhhhhhhhhh~ i saw that everythin was picked out carefully! i cant believe how much thought u put into all the gifts!!! yes the pics will have to wait...i ended up gettin a bloodynose while showerin :foxes15: it wouldnt stop for...30 mins...ok tmi! lol~ but wow elaine another bed...LOL!!! i think dex is the king of beds now LMAO...i left this bed on my bed tho so he wont mark it 



KittynKahlua said:


> Yay!!! That's so exciting!! Looking forward to photos & seeing all the goodies.


im so excited to post!!!!! but this would take me atleast 30 mins to resize and everythin so i'll be doin it tonite!


be back in about .... 4 hrs or so :coolwink:


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh.. we have to WAIT??!!

Jk ... kind of..


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Blondie87 said:


> Ugh.. we have to WAIT??!!
> 
> Jk ... kind of..


LOL! just wait a little more, just got home. need to eat dinner and ill be back! :daisy:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Where are these pics???? Lololol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Where are these pics???? Lololol


omg...its 40 pics LOL....here they come. goin on fb first to get a place to upload from haha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ong 40!!!! Hahaha how much did u guys get spoiiiiiled!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ong 40!!!! Hahaha how much did u guys get spoiiiiiled!!!!


lol wait till u see! :daisy:


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just saw them all on Facebook.. wow, can't find a jaw drop face so.. :notworthy: Elaine!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Blondie87 said:


> Just saw them all on Facebook.. wow, can't find a jaw drop face so.. :notworthy: Elaine!


LOL!!!! i just posted them all here! haha  the darn forum kept limitin me so i had to redo one post over again...ahhhghhghghg but atleast its all posted now! PHEW! 
this is the closest face LOL :tongue9:


----------

